# Central Telefonica  [PREGUNTA]



## Hat3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hola a todos

Bueno, estoy realizando un trabajo para la universidad y la verdad es que no he encontrado por ningun lado la "funcion STP de una Central Telefonica".

Tampoco he encontrado la Central telefonica de tipo ELU y RLU.


Haber si alguien sabe algo sobre esto y me tira alguna ayudadita.


Saludos!


----------



## romnyd (Sep 26, 2006)

* Shielded Twisted Pair
    * Spanning Tree Protocol
cuando dices STP a cual de estos protocolos te refieres....?


----------



## jalva (Sep 28, 2006)

No será SPC...?   Stored Program Controlled   .
Las centrales telefónicas ( por lo general )  son manejadas por un procesador ( muy obvio no? ) y se las llama así desde hace mucho tiempo.

Elu Extension Line Unit : son las lineas de abonado o internos de la central.

Rlu Release Link Unit : son un tipo específico de líneas usados en EEUU.

( trabajo con centrales Ericsson desde hace 20 años)


----------



## Maxtor (Nov 12, 2006)

Cuando hablas de la central me suena muy raro el termino ese, pero con STP no te estaras refiriendo a puntos de transferencia de señalizacion ?


----------

